# Windshield wipers for a Chevy Tahoe



## DANOAM (Dec 14, 2010)

Hey guys, I've got a 99 Chevy Tahoe and need some recommendations on some new wiper blades. I got some Bosch Icon blades recently and as soon as i used them in the snow this week, I realized that these things just suck on my windshield. I've used them on my Ford work van and they work great but just don't work well on my personal vehicle.

Does anyone have a blade that works well on their 88-99 Chevy pickup or SUV?


----------



## Fred482 (Dec 22, 2010)

Here in Western Oregon, I just change the blades in the fall, at the beginning of the rainy season. I use the stock, cheap "Exact Fit" type from the local NAPA.

They lay on the glass and bake all summer and won't function in fall. They last the winter, we cover our windshields in frost/freeze conditions because I'm a Vol. Fire Chief and need to move quickly responding to calls. The wife just doesn't like to scrape her windshield.

I've tried the after-market silicone stuff, but it doesn't last very much longer. It's easier to just change them in the fall.


----------



## DANOAM (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks, I'll have to try them. I did get some Duralast winter blades from Autozone. So far, they are great, and seven dollars apiece.


----------



## JohnL (Dec 23, 2010)

I have good luck with Trico ( same as Napa exact fit) blades. But I still have a problem that defies all explanation on the drivers side on my 1999 S-10. Blade doesn't put enough pressure against windshield. Every winter I need to make adjustments, bend the wiper arm, grind back the stops to let the arm come closer to the glass. It's just weird. Pass side is fine.


----------



## Fred482 (Dec 24, 2010)

Me too, on the '82 Pickup. The '96 Suburban is fine, so are both my '88 Buick Park Avenue's, so I guess it's not the shape of the glass. It must be the location of the pivot point, in relation to the glass. The Pickup seems further toward the center than the others. The arms are shorter too. I don't know, but I do have to bend and modify the ones on the truck to get them to clean the glass all the way across.

The most annoying thing is, after they sit in one position for a few months, they won't reverse edges/sides like they're supposed to. They scrape backwards, against the edge of the blade, instead of wiping. New blades work for a few months, then they take a set and either squeek or just scrape backwards. If I bend the arm slightly, they work correctly, until I install new blades, then the angle isn't right for the new blade and I have to bend the arm back the other way again. Like I said, annoying!


----------



## epicklein22 (Dec 25, 2010)

A common problem with windshield wiper performance is a dirty windshield causing streaking, a worn window and a build up of soap from "touch-less" car washes. My buddy dad owns a Napa and swears by their top of the line wipers, but they run $18 a piece! Too high for me to try.


----------



## sawnami (Jan 9, 2011)

If you're looking for a winter weather wiper blade, Anco Winter Blades are hard to beat. I'd swap them for regular blades in the spring.









> ANCO winter blades provide a super-strong, rugged rubber cover over a heavy-duty frame to prevent ice, snow and slush from freezing wiper joints or building up on the blade itself.
> 
> A heavy-gauge steel bridge resists abuse, and its extra-thick DuraKlear™ natural rubber wiping edge remains flexible in the coldest temperatures.


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 10, 2011)

Anco winter on the 03' 2500HD here as well.

Regular blades without the "Condom" get ice locked in the stupid GM designed wiper well.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## DANOAM (Jan 10, 2011)

Those look exactly like the Autozone brand ones i got. I'd imagine that Anco probably makes them, very impressed so far.


----------

